# Hang on a sec...



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

My Argente Astrex buck and PEW doe produced Black pups...

Shouldn't they be dove, or am I missing something?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hehee... ahhh but Pink Eyed Whites are Albino's and therefore hide a colour underneath. Sounds like your PEW is hiding a black eyed colour definately.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I guess your PEW doesn't carry pink eye dilution.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Most PEWs don't carry PE. That's because the C- and P-loci are linked, so mice who are c/c are P/P. With that said, there are show mice all over the UK, US, and Europe who are a/a c/c p/p.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I remember thinking to myself about Black eye whites, that if the C locus caused a dilution in pigment, why didn't it affect eye colour. But I read on here a while back before I joined that there a few different things that can cause a mouse to be PEW. I got the doe from Phil, and I remember him saying that his cream and PEWs are from the same line.

Plus this girly also produced sable and PEW in the same litter. I know the buck carries c dilute.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Creams never breed true, because show type BEC's are c/ce... so a breeding between two creams will produce creams, PEW's and Stone coloured mice.

The only way to get a litter full of creams is to breed a PEW to a Stone


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> The only way to get a litter full of creams is to breed a PEW to a Stone


I wonder, is this advisable? It seems to me that it would create a lot of variation in the same litter, but I don't really breed them or know anyone who does, so I don't know. I've always thought they were really pretty.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not saying thats what you should do, i'm just saying thats the only way to get a litter full of creams LOL

I don't breed them either... have a few pop up in litters in the past unexpectedly.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah, I was just wondering.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Megzilla said:


> My Argente Astrex buck and PEW doe produced Black pups...
> 
> Shouldn't they be dove, or am I missing something?


You crossed the following:

A/a C/* p/p Re/* x a/a c/c P/P re/re and of course got some a/a P/p C/c re/re and hopefully some Re/re, that means that your babies are black and carry Pinkeyed and Albino. If you go for Astrex you probably will keep the curly babies and give away the others, or do you want to breed back to the father for Argente Astrex with improved type?

Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm going to give away all the pups in this litter-there's only one astrex, and he's curls are the poorest out of all of them at this time. I'm not breeding from any of them.

Sorry for the stupid moment guys  I thought that she was c/c p/p, and didn't stop to remember about c dilute affecting eye colour xD


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

A PEW can hide a thousand evils.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Seawatch Stud said:


> A PEW can hide a thousand evils.


I love this! Can I quote you on my website? :lol:


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Jack Garcia said:


> Seawatch Stud said:
> 
> 
> > A PEW can hide a thousand evils.
> ...


I'm incredibly impressed too!


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

What a rare and exquisite sensation it must be for you.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hehe!


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Jack Garcia said:


> Hehe!


 :arrow:







HoHo!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

And HaHa, too! :lol:


----------

